# Looking for Breeder -Chicago area



## nkl811 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,
We are looking for a Havanese puppy from a reputable breeder in the Chicago area. Any recommendations would be great. We just had to put down our 9 year old Polish Sheep Dog (cancer) and after studying different breeds, we decided we want to go with a Havanese for our next pup.
Thanks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. :wave:

A great way to start your search for the reputable breeder is to check with your local havanese club. Here are a couple that might work.

http://windycityhavaneseclub.org/dnn/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx

http://www.GatewayHavanese.com/

You might also want to check the Havanese club of america website, it has lots of invaluable information and where I got the links to local clubs from:

www.havanese.org

Good luck with your search.


----------



## mycutiepatooties (May 10, 2010)

This is my first post, I've been lurking for about a year and I've learned so much. I do want to jump in though--this post got me to take that step. We bought our hav from Hannah Kolzow who is just outside of Chicago. Her website is Marcosa Havanese. She is a great breeder in my opinion!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm not familiar with the area but I would start with the websites that Julia gave you.

mycutiepatooties: welcome to you, too! Now that you've jumped in and gotten your feet wet you need to keep it up. We'd love to see pictures and hear all about your cutie patooties!


----------

